# abu 5500cs



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

does anyone use these for channel cats? though they lack a line out alarm, they have always been workhorses for me, when trolling for walleyes.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The lack of a clicker would be the only drawback. Like you say, they&#8217;re good reels. But, a clicker is very important for my type of fishing. For people who fished their reels locked down with circle hooks, they would be an excellent choice.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

My 5500CS has a clicker.
I've added a few ball bearings and it's a great reel for channel cats!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2011)

wow, wabi, how old is that? where did you find it? looks in great shape.


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

I bought it about 3 years ago. 
I got it from Catfish Connection - it's listed in their online catalog under reels - abu internationals - 5500cs ($123.50).
I switched the worm gear for one with ball bearings and switched the cog wheel for one with an abec5 bearing and added a thumb rest.

I spend some $$$ on my reels and I take care of them.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2011)

sure is a sweet piece of machinery.


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

wabi, what kind of rod do you match your 5500 up with? length, action, make?


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

i have a abu 5600c4 model i use for channels....works great...good option if you ever go muskie/striper fishing aswell....so ive been told


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

got mine on a Ugly Stick Catfish 7' MH cheapo .... solid combo for the little kitties


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2011)

boosh, thanks. that helps.


----------



## Booosh (Jun 2, 2006)

no problem sir goodluck


----------



## wabi (Jun 14, 2008)

rapman said:


> wabi, what kind of rod do you match your 5500 up with? length, action, make?



I like a medium action at least 7' long. I believe in the pics it's on an 8'6" Ugly Stick Medium action salmon/steelhead rod.

Still looking for the perfect match for it.


----------



## Kurtis (Jul 21, 2010)

Try the Ugly stick Tiger rods. I have all of my Records and my C4's are on Tiger rods. Last year I landed a 53lb. blue cat on one of their med. action rods no problem.


----------

